# Listening Activities - What's Yours?



## George

Just curious,

What do you folks do when listening? Do you sit and do nothing or is there some activity that classical music seems a great addition to?


----------



## Daniel

That depends, if I study works, composers or am just in music mood, I fully concentrate on it, with nothing doing around. But if I e.g. relax online, I often listen music in the background. 

What about you, George? And welcome in the forum! 

Daniel


----------



## Nox

...I sometimes listen while I'm working...depending on how hard I have to focus...and I like listening just before bed...esp. if I have a score to follow (one of my favourite things in the world to do!)...and I sometimes listen while driving...

...unfortunatley my truck only has a tape deck and most of my classical music is on CDs...and I don't listen to enough music while driving to justify buying a CD player for my truck, unless I can find a very cheap one...


----------



## George

> _Originally posted by Daniel_@Jan 4 2005, 11:23 AM
> *That depends, if I study works, composers or am just in music mood, I fully concentrate on it, with nothing doing around. But if I e.g. relax online, I often listen music in the background.
> 
> What about you, George? And welcome in the forum!
> 
> Daniel
> [snapback]2987[/snapback]​*


Actually I'm just like you, I listen while I'm surfing somethimes but mainly I listen while I'm programming. It makes me feel all creative and stuff 

As for cheap CD players, there are a few gems on eBay.


----------



## godzillaviolist

*relaxing*

I'd say; light peices I listen to lightly, heavy peices I don't. It all depends on the mood I'm in and the composer. If I take it seriously I lie down in on my bed in the dark, focusing on the music intently. If it's light, I just listen anywhere I want. I don't like background noise when I'm writing though.
godzilla


----------



## James

I live to listen to music on the move... in the train and bus... take my mind off things...

Sometimes though I forget to get off my stop!!


----------



## Daniel

Lay in your bed with lights off, dark, with headphones listening to music, an awesome impression!


----------



## LiLi

i walk around the room like a moron. just back and forth. music usually makes me want to get up and move. if im really tired i might lay down on my bed and look at the ceiling. 
strange, i know. heh


----------



## Andrew

Daniel said:


> Lay in your bed with lights off, dark, with headphones listening to music, an awesome impression!


Yes, I agree! You forget everything else, and when the music is over, you don't know where you are. I often experienced that.

For me, it depends on the music. If the music is complex and demanding, I have to concentrate fully and cannot do anything else (with the exception of reading the score, if available). If the music is less demanding, I'm able to do other things when listening.


----------



## Lisztfreak

As for light and heavy music, I used to do my maths homework to Bruckner's 9th (loud). Although it does act quite distracting, I daresay it rather fits the science mentioned.  

Usually I do something while listening, and most often it's either tidying up my room or reading. Then, after reading a book with certain music in the background, I often link inseparably the music with the book and vice versa. I remember the plot when I hear the music again.

But I agree, music in the dark, lying on your bed, and nothing else - that's the best way.


----------



## Guest

Daniel said:


> That depends, if I study works


Can you study a score and listen to other music at the same time?? You truly must be able to multi task lol, If I tried that I am sure one of them would suffer.


----------



## Aigen

I listen to a lot of music in the car. I often have to make journeys alone so it's a great opportunity for uninterupted music.


----------



## Guest

You mean you are married? lol back seat drivers are bad as well


----------



## Guest

I have a pretty good set of computer speakers in my room where I just lay on my bed and listen but I listen to most of my music in the car. Even with the terrible busted speakers I will really get into some stuff. If im listening to Tchaikovsky I will generally be violently conducting an "air orchestra" which makes me look absolutely crazy but it is rare to find music that makes you sweat so you might as well enjoy it.


----------



## opus67

Notserp89m said:


> If im listening to Tchaikovsky I will generally be violently conducting an "air orchestra" which makes me look absolutely crazy but it is rare to find music that makes you sweat so you might as well enjoy it.


I am an air violin player.  I try to play Tchaikovsky, but I usually don't keep pace with Mr.Perlman.


----------



## mohawk1975

Either while I'm browsing - or on the headphones while the wife is watching tv...or just before I fall asleep at night.


----------



## mythopoetica

I don't know if I have a standard set of listening activities for the simple reason that I listen to music everywhere. When I'm driving, working, writing, resting etc. Only the kinds of music differs. When I'm driving, I try to not listen to heavy classical pieces because I tend to get "transported", when I do. Listening to Mahler or Bach, for example, could be foolhardy! When I write, I tend to listen to a lot of "Impressionists". 

But yes, the best way to listen to music is in the dark, or staring at the ceiling, focused completely on the music and where it's transporting you.


----------

